# Short hello - Lino Galois



## Lino Galois (Apr 6, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I just wanted to briefly introduce myself and say hello and thanks to all of you who made and make this place a really valuable and cool forum!

Im Lino, I enjoy making music and started composing not that long ago 
Despite that time being short, I already learned a lot on here and I will now try my best to contribute something, too!

Kind Regards,

Lino


----------

